# Forgot to add in a T4 slip, already efiled



## ECMoney (Dec 13, 2011)

I did my sisters taxes using TurboTax and I already efiled about 10 days ago when she just brought me another T4 she just received, its only for $2500 but what are my options. Is there a way to redo and send again or do I need to get her to call the CRA and cancel the existing submission and refile or mail in an edited copy?


----------



## VoxPopuli (Mar 31, 2012)

ECMoney said:


> I did my sisters taxes using TurboTax and I already efiled about 10 days ago when she just brought me another T4 she just received, its only for $2500 but what are my options. Is there a way to redo and send again or do I need to get her to call the CRA and cancel the existing submission and refile or mail in an edited copy?


This happened with my wife; she got another T4 after we'd already filed. If you have a "My Account" through the CRA website, you can simply log in and make the changed right on the website. If you don't have an account set up already, I recall that it was a bit of a pain to get one set up for the first time.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

You can file a T1-adj via TurboTax. From memory, you have to print it out and mail it in, but TurboTax will help you prepare it. Then just put "late T4" under the explanation write-in box, and include a copy of the T4 (or the original and keep a copy yourself... it'll be in the T1-adj instructions).


----------

